# Apartment Search in Sydney - for Students



## miradeux (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello everybody!

For a study abroad year at the University of New South Wales I'm looking for an apartment to rent together with my partner. I'm a little bit worried...finding a place in Sydney, I heard horror stories... so that's why I hope you can help me!

We want to look for a private apartment off campus. We would consider living in a more suburban area and a 1 hour, maybe 1,5 train ride to Uni would be okay. But what I'm worried about is how high the chances for students are to even get an apartment when there are maybe 20 more people interested in the same place.

Our income will be scholarships and support by our home institution and parents. My boyfriend also definitely wants to work in Sydney, but because of the visa he won't be allowed to work before the semester starts and that's when we will be looking for the place... so nothing to show for work wise when we will be viewing apartments.
so anyone here who can tell me if scholarships etc are enough to show our "income" and to find a place in (suburban) Sydney or is this hopeless for students?

I'd be really grateful for your help


----------

